# Need expert soapers help



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

:help!!! We made a batch of soap and there are specks of white on the bottom of the soap, is this LYE??? And if it is how come its there? It does not feel gritty or anything, ran my recipe threw soap calculater. I dont know what to do. Waiting for your input I can put up pictures if i knew where to do it
Aletha


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it only on the bottom? Did you do a tongue test? I've only had one batch come out lye heavy. Don't recall seeing white specks but there was a definite zap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What recipe? Did you use your scale? Did you forget an oil? Cut one of the bars into pieces and use your tongue on it, it should just taste like soap not zap (like putting your tongue on a battery). Some oils have waxy pastiles in them and can leave tiny white specks in the soap and on the surface look like tiny craters. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi aletha,
Tongue test the white spots, get Ron to do it...LOL
Every once in a while you can get specks of lye that don't disslove in the liquid (milk, water) whatever you used.. this can be lye that if you poured at thin trace sunk to the bottom of the bars.. only way to know is tongue test..
I have also seen specks of oils that have done this that is not lye,, you can always rebatch this one and see what happens..
Barbara


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

how can a recipe be lye heavy if the soap calculator was used? What is rebatch and how do you do it? I'll tell Ron to stick his tongue on, he will probably look at me weird. Will let yous know what we find out.
Aletha


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Even with running through a soapcalc things can go wrong. Scale was off maybe. And then there's 'user error'......you entered something wrong, left an oil out, weighed something incorrectly. It happens.

I'll let someone else address rebatching. I've only done it once and that was a year ago and if I remember correctly it didn't turn out too good. LOL

Kalne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very easy way to rebatch for a walmart recipe 7lbs oils 
I use my kitchen aid shreader but any shredder will do. shred as fine and you can. put in large pan put 1/4 cup milk poured over it gradually and put a lid on it. Leave over night. Then put pan in a dbl boiler and heat your water to 150 degrees. Stir it up lightly at first an a few times during heating process. It will liquify to a vaseline looky gunky mess. once all melted down you can add herbs or scents again / pour or spoon into your molds and let cool down and set up. usually done at room temp and tis ready to unmold /cut and use. (I used my turkey fryer for the dbl boiler) This will take well over and hr and more like 3 just ck from time to time and stir lightly) not with a blender just by hand.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure you check the temp before you add your scent, if over the flash point of the scent it will burn off.

I use a large crockpot, I don't put more milk in but water and some more oil. I want it to pour into the molds, not glop...longer cure but prettier smoother soap. It is the perfect soap to herb up like Sondra said! Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> only way to know is tongue test..


Not the only way- I moved to phenophalene. You use an eyedropper to put one drop on a suspect spot, and if it is lye heavy- it turns bright pink! I hated zapping my tounge, and after the first time of a lye heavy batch...Ben quit on me :lol


----------

